# Howdy Haunters!



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Heya!

My name is David and I just signed up the other day. I live in Northwestern Arkansas USA, and was a commerical chicken grower for years until changing carreers a couple years ago. I now pay my bills by brokering digital 3D models for Animation as well as digital art and graphics. For anyone who cares to see, I have a gallery of my works at my website www.OrestesGraphics.com. Might have special interest in the 2010 Halloween Gallery 

I found this site last year around this time looking for fun Halloween projects. I've always been quite a tinker-er, and naturally gravitate toward the creepy and morbid so its no wonder that Halloween is my favorite time of year. Being retired from the chicken business has left me with two 12,000 square foot barns, each with an inclosed 20 x 40 room at one end. One such room has become my 'shop of horrors' for all the things I tend to build. Aside from my first attempt at Halloween props, I've built cabinets, and stuff like that. I often daydream about turning one of the buildings into a huge haunt, wouldn't that rock? 

Starting last year I began creating my own stuff for Halloween after seeing so many cool things out there. Last year I build my first FCG, put together a 'axworhty' style flying ghost (which failed badly lol) among a few other things. This year, I've made some foamboard tombstones, another FCG, and one and a half zombies.

Only sad thing is, I live on a rural road in the country, there is no one to really see the things I build and but out in the yard. I enjoy it, so I'll just have to share my creations hear on the web for folks to see. As soon as I'm out of newbie mode, I'd like to show off some pictures of that I've made so far, and I also would like to share a 'how-to' on my zombies. Thanks!!

-Dave


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Dave!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

welcome


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!! You are going to have to tell me if it would be ok to call you Dave, because I can't even pronounce your name out in my head, so I either have to call you Dave, or give you a nick name right off the bat. 

What a shame that you live so far out that you don't get a haul of trick or treaters on the big night. Thats ok though - you have found a place full of fanatics just like yourself that will be more than happy to oooh and ahhh over your pictures if you give us candy! Haha, i'm kidding.... no candy required. We just love pictures 

Can't wait to see your builds!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome Dave - I'm a first year haunter from Australia - so I feel your pain - not many Halloween-ites here either....... Looking forward to seeing what you've created.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello David , don't forget you have us and YouTube as well to show off your creations .....
Gene


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Dave!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome Dave!!...I too am a newbie and I LOVE this forum!!...Looking forward to seeing your stuff, I'm hoping to get pics on here soon as well. There are so many talented and friendly people here. I've gotten some good ideas for next year already drawing up plans and making out a budget!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I can't wait to see your stuff. Since you don't get tots could you have a party to show off your work?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I've started shifting though my photos and will share some soon!


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

lol...I live in the heart of DFW and nobody sees the things I build either. Doesn't matter - I build them for me more than anyone else...it's all good.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome, You do nice work.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

natural creepy gravitation is total fine here!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

